# TW first Onkyo 905 owner!



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

after be first SVS sub user:gah:, first SVS sp user:wave:, first SVS dual subs user in TW:boxer:, now I am so honorable to be first Onkyo 905 AV amp user in TW:yay:!

took me a while to figure out how to connect b/c I have too many video sources but 905 only takes 6. :huh: I need to decide what to give up..... :surrender: 

my first comment of 905 is really HOT!!! :scared: much hotter than retired 900! not only 905 is very HOT in demand worldwide :kiss: , but 905 runs extremely HOT!!! :dizzy: can't even put soft hand on it for >5sec...... :help: parents are worry overheat or power failure raying: , but I believe such big maker should already test this kind of risk. addle: check photos to find out how HOT 905 is. 

**** HOT 905 

stay tuned for more comments b/c no time to read manuals [JP + US] yet....


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi louis!

Congratulations on your new toy. I agree with you that Onkyo has probably already tested it. You said you haven't read the manual yet, but perhaps you will find a spec in there for operating temperatures. If you can't put your hand on it for 5 seconds, I would concur that that's pretty warm. My Audio Alchemy will run pretty hot, but I've never measured it. You took detailed pictures of pretty much everything in there, so you can see that there are a lot of components and various processors, all of which give off heat.

Are you running it pretty loud when it gets this warm, is it at idle, or somewhere in between?

Unless it's defective, I think you'll be fine. I assume everything else is working with it.

Now, how do you know you're the first in Taiwan!?!?!?! :bigsmile:


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

Louis,

150 pictures of your new Onkyo! :unbelievable: I can't resist asking just how many pictures do you have posted online? :bigsmile:


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

tks, your guys.

good question, how can I claim I am first 905 user in TW? :sneeky: b/c there is nobody else shares any 905 review in TW AV forums. also from the SN, you can see I got 33th unit! before it's released on 8/1 in JP, I already asked many dealers in Tokyo, they all asked me to place order and wait till end of Sep to get it! :innocent: finally and very lucky, found a dealer in Osaka with only 1 quota. w/o hesitate, I take it immediately by cash! :meal: friends want to buy it too, so I ask more dealers in JP. but no luck, its demand is really huge in JP, all stores have long queue backorders.....:foottap: Onkyo JP tells me such huge demand is unexpected!:clap:

I did take more photos today.:whistling: will upload later when solve below problems.

now have some BIG problems!!!:surrender: so need you guys help.

spent 5 hours in trials/errors and read manuals [JP/US] over and over, still can't get things done.:dizzy: 98% of time, I can't get OSD via composit/svideo/component output. :foottap:no OSD means no any picture. for that 2% of chance I do get OSD for unknown reason/procedures.:scratchhead:
100% of time, no way to get HDMI output, no matter main/sub out jack!:gah: I am 100% sure existing gears [JVC DHX2, Pioneer 745, Toshiba 62 DLP] have no problem for years! :spend: but today, when hook those HDMI sources [JVC/Pio] to 905, then 905 to Tosh62, I get no sound, no picture, no OSD!:newspaper: already tried different resol settings [480p/720p/1080i/thru], and reset 905 by pressing power + VCR. still NG!:sad:

another problem is can't get any net radio. :rubeyes: it's very easy to setup in retired NR900, but can't work on new 905!

1 more thing is 905 runs even HOTter! :scared: much hotter than 900! the 124F = 51C was measured at idle w/o any input and vol 0. today 128F = 53C is measured with vol at 40 and many input gears [b/c I want to verify all connection/setup are correct]. I don't put anything on 905 and leave very good space around it for good vent. 

anyone can help, pls....... tks.



Otto said:


> Hi louis!
> 
> Congratulations on your new toy. I agree with you that Onkyo has probably already tested it. You said you haven't read the manual yet, but perhaps you will find a spec in there for operating temperatures. If you can't put your hand on it for 5 seconds, I would concur that that's pretty warm. My Audio Alchemy will run pretty hot, but I've never measured it. You took detailed pictures of pretty much everything in there, so you can see that there are a lot of components and various processors, all of which give off heat.
> 
> ...


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds familiar... my 901 runs exceptionally hot, even at moderate volumes in stereo. I wouldnt be surprised if the power amp chips hit in upwards of 90 degrees centigrade. Most are rated for around 120-150 depending on the manufacturer. For example, the lm3886 chipamp is rated for 150c at the junction with 250c instantaneous under normal operating circumstances. Im sure onkyo is using similarly spec'd components for their flagship unit.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

haven't checked here for a while.

my retired NR900 run only warm, not hot. now with a fancy fan over the top, NA905 runs not hot anymore.:explode:

finally, upgraded to newest v1.08FW! nego >3 months with Onkyo JP for upgrading, but they ask me to ship such **** heavy amp to JP for free service. :unbelievable: this will cost me a lot in shipping and 30% TW taxes!:crying: finally they agree to let TW agent to upgrade.:thud: don't know why friend says has to use special kit to upgrade while other US guys can just use RS232?:dontknow: if RS232 works, then I don't have to bring monster to TW agent again for future upgrade....:hail:

give you photos of such special kit. maybe you guys can duplicate?:jump:
http://photo.pchome.com.tw/lienly/047*34



bob1029 said:


> Sounds familiar... my 901 runs exceptionally hot, even at moderate volumes in stereo. I wouldnt be surprised if the power amp chips hit in upwards of 90 degrees centigrade. Most are rated for around 120-150 depending on the manufacturer. For example, the lm3886 chipamp is rated for 150c at the junction with 250c instantaneous under normal operating circumstances. Im sure onkyo is using similarly spec'd components for their flagship unit.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lienly said:


> 100% of time, no way to get HDMI output, no matter main/sub out jack!:gah: I am 100% sure existing gears [JVC DHX2, Pioneer 745, Toshiba 62 DLP] have no problem for years! :spend: but today, when hook those HDMI sources [JVC/Pio] to 905, then 905 to Tosh62, I get no sound, no picture, no OSD!


I do not have the 905 but on my 805 there is an option in the menu that you have to select the output to HDMI otherwise it will not output anything to HDMI.



> another problem is can't get any net radio. :rubeyes: it's very easy to setup in retired NR900, but can't work on new 905!


there have been some complaints about the setup procedure for internet radio on the Onkyo's but apparently once you figure it out it will work.



> 1 more thing is 905 runs even HOTter! :scared: much hotter than 900! the 124F = 51C was measured at idle w/o any input and vol 0. today 128F = 53C is measured with vol at 40 and many input gears [b/c I want to verify all connection/setup are correct]. I don't put anything on 905 and leave very good space around it for good vent.


 Is your room cool enough? 
I am thinking particularly in your situation you will need a fan on the top of the unit. Do you run 4ohm speakers? This will cause heat more so than running 8ohm speakers. A 120mm computer fan works great (try to find one that has speed control as you only need it on the medium setting) place it on the top, back-right corner. This works fantastic.


----------



## lienly (Sep 4, 2006)

sure, I have tried many possibilities on 905, like HDMI out 1/2/off, resol, assigned input port......:wits-end: but none works!:crying: the only solution is HDCP remover.:boxer:

how to add more preset net radio stations? 20 isn't enough due to so many nice channels.....:sad:

room temp in summer is probably 30C, in winter about 12C.
one reason to buy Onkyo is for its 4ohm ability. so can enjoy Westlake.:yay:
y, already put a PC fan on top which is helpful to cool 905. not hot anymore.:explode:



tonyvdb said:


> I do not have the 905 but on my 805 there is an option in the menu that you have to select the output to HDMI otherwise it will not output anything to HDMI.
> 
> 
> there have been some complaints about the setup procedure for internet radio on the Onkyo's but apparently once you figure it out it will work.
> ...


----------



## nathan2174 (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm looking to buy the Onkyo 905. I been hearing from others that have the 905 or 875 that they experienced sparks and flames and then it just don't work. It's making me scared to buy it now. Has anyone had any problems with like this? I know it's really hot but anyone think this could be a serious problem?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

nathan2174 said:


> Has anyone had any problems with like this? I know it's really hot but anyone think this could be a serious problem?


I have the 805 and so far there have been no issues for me. I know several owners on this forum that have the 805, 905 and 875 and none of them have had this issue either. I suspect that these problems may be caused by user placement (not giving them enough room to breath) or some other freak act. Those reports have been posted on review sights that can easily be falsified as there is no proof that they actually own or owned one. I would think that if this was true Onkyo would have been forced to offer a recall by now.


----------



## nathan2174 (Apr 21, 2008)

Thank you for your responce. You make a good point. Also another question about the 905 is I have a Multi Media computer with a HDMI output that has digital sound through it. I hear that I might not be able to get a picture using HDMI from my computer to my 905? Do you know anything about this? THanks you


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The issue is the HDMI Handshake, if it is not perfect you will have problems. Also you would have to make sure that the resolution you send is that of 480, 720 or 1080 not any of the odd PC resolutions.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

lienly said:


> my first comment of 905 is really HOT!!! :scared: much hotter than retired 900! not only 905 is very HOT in demand worldwide :kiss: , but 905 runs extremely HOT!!! :dizzy: can't even put soft hand on it for >5sec...... :help: parents are worry overheat or power failure raying: , but I believe such big maker should already test this kind of risk. addle: check photos to find out how HOT 905 is.


The 905 sports both a powerful and inefficient amplifier (most A/V receivers do). This is not to say it is bad, but it is the technology (class A/B or similar maybe?) that has its efficiency limitations. My Yamaha 2500 runs extremely hot too and it is certainly less powerful than the 905.... hence heating quite a lot.
Generally these A/V receivers will feature overheating protection, and will go to standby if they had to exceed their limitations.
Just make sure you use speakers with manufacturer's recommended impedence. provide adequate ventilation and enjoy!

Is the HDMI issue solved? Share...


----------

